
Psychology’s favourite thought experiment doesn’t predict real-world behaviour - DanBC
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2018/06/21/psychologys-favourite-moral-thought-experiment-doesnt-predict-real-world-behaviour/
======
mmt
I think it's important that they examined at least the correlation between the
thought-experiment answers and the actual behavior.

If there's one thing that makes me immediately suspect a study, it's when the
data includes in significant part anything self-reported by the study
subjects, without accompanying _very_ strong evidence (ideally from someone
else's much larger study) that such self-reporting corresponds to something
more objectively measurable.

------
DanBC
Full title is too long: Psychology’s favourite moral thought experiment
doesn’t predict real-world behaviour

